# Rubik's Diy or Studio Cube



## OneKube (Mar 16, 2009)

just as a point of a better cube for speedsolving. Disregarding the other cubes. If you mod the Studio or whatever.


----------



## Escher (Mar 16, 2009)

Please, please, please stop making pointless threads about studio cubes. 

Studio cube - not adjustable, nice cubies, turns ok, can be quite smooth

Rubiks DIY - adjustable, good cubies, turns well, highly regarded. 

I find that the studio cube cubies are quite good for hybridising with. 
You can buy the studio cube from puzl.co.uk for around £10.
The Rubiks DIY is from rubiks.com, and more expensively from cube4you. I dont know how expensive they are.


----------



## OneKube (Mar 16, 2009)

the ones from puzl, are these the new ones with the green core or the old with the transparent?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 16, 2009)

Escher said:


> [...]Studio cube - not adjustable[...].


What did you say?!





Well, okay, the center caps ARE glued on, but there are screws and the cube is therefore adjustable.


----------



## OneKube (Mar 16, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > [...]Studio cube - not adjustable[...].
> ...


 Wrong Thread?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 16, 2009)

what the hell? look at the core piece in the white side [top], it's curved like a speedcube, look at the other ones, they aren't...?!?! make up your mind!!


----------



## OneKube (Mar 16, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> what the hell? look at the core piece in the white side [top], it's curved like a speedcube, look at the other ones, they aren't...?!?! make up your mind!!



Im talking what ones that Puzl sells, the transparent ones or the new green ones


----------



## OneKube (Mar 16, 2009)

What type does puzl. sell for the studio cubes the green core or transparent


----------



## OneKube (Mar 16, 2009)

anyone?(message too short)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 16, 2009)

the mythical triple post... ouch.

also, i was talking about the piece thats attached to the core, the cube in that picture appears to have two different kinds![?]
and i do not know what color core they have, i doubt it's transparent because these are new and i know the cubes from the 80s have the transparent cores.


----------



## mmiskolc (Mar 18, 2009)

Just got a Studio Cube store bought in Hungary, it has the new green core. The center caps came off easily, and yes there are screws to adjust the tension. With all that said, it's still more of just a collectible than a speedcube. Doesn't turn well at all...


----------



## Cheese_Board (Mar 18, 2009)

My Studio cube from about 25 years ago turns decently, and it cuts corners at about 40°. In my opinion though, my Rubik's DIY is much faster.


----------

